# I can not wake my dog up in the morning...



## Guest (Mar 15, 2012)

The past two mornings I have found it really hard to wake Dexter up. Usually, especially when we first got him, he'd wake at the slightest noise. These two mornings he's got up at around 6am, I take him for a poo and take him back up but he won't settle in his own bed and because OH is at work at that time I put dexter into my bed with me. 

So when my son gets up at 8-9 I try and wake the dog up and he just refuses to wake up, he'll try and open his eyes but only one will slightly open. Admittedly my bed is the comfiest bed ever and he wraps himself up in his blanket and burgs himself into the pillow. Im Hoping it's just because he's settled in and finds it too warm and cosy to wake up. When he naps during the day on the couch or on is bed downstairs he wakes up fine. I. The morning the only way he finally wakes ip is when he hears me opening and closing the door (I purposely done it to wake him up). I may sound terribly naive but I just wanted to know if it's normal.

In other news, Dexter is now going to back door himself when he needs the toilet, waits for me to open it, goes out and does his business and comes back in. :thumbup:


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

If he seems lethargic, I'd take him to he vet ASAP.

If he generally seems happy in himself once hes up I wouldn't worry about it  one of my boys is a lazy bones when it comes to getting out of bed! Puppies do sleep a lot anyway.


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Pups do need a lot of sleep to do all that growing and some dog's ( like mine) really aren't morning dogs, but as Dober has said if he seems lethargic rather than lazy definitely pop him along to the vets.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2012)

Dober said:


> If he seems lethargic, I'd take him to he vet ASAP.
> 
> If he generally seems happy in himself once hes up I wouldn't worry about it  one of my boys is a lazy bones when it comes to getting out of bed! Puppies do sleep a lot anyway.


I'd have thought he was lethargic myself but once he's up he's running around like mad and he doesn't do it unless he's in MY bed. Do you think I should still speak to the vet anyway? He seems fine otherwise though. :confused1:


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

Two mornings ago Buster wouldnt get up out of his crate. Refused to budge but he was fine in himself once awake properly. I think Buster was a still a little tired and too comfy. 

So as long as your dog is alert and not lethargic, he should be fine.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

WarDoll said:


> I'd have thought he was lethargic myself but once he's up he's running around like mad and he doesn't do it unless he's in MY bed. Do you think I should still speak to the vet anyway? He seems fine otherwise though. :confused1:


Puppies have a tendency to run around like mad then CRASH! Then wake up again later and repeat  If he's eating fine, pooping fine and feeling playful, I'm sure there's nothing to worry about.

I'm a worrier, so I would pop him in to he vets anyway if it were me.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

My lola is 10 1/2 months and omg she is one lazy ass in the morning, she will wake for a wee then plods into bedroom jumps on bed and goes back to sleep till 9/10am she deffo makes up for being lazy in morning during day tho 
As others have said if hes fine during day then hes probally not a morning dog


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2012)

Dober said:


> Puppies have a tendency to run around like mad then CRASH! Then wake up again later and repeat  If he's eating fine, pooping fine and feeling playful, I'm sure there's nothing to worry about.
> 
> I'm a worrier, so I would pop him in to he vets anyway if it were me.


I too am a real worrier, he makes lots of strange noises and I panic like mad but in hindsight it's just playful barks and hic ups lol.

He was at the vets on Monday for his vaccinations and had a check up on everything and he was fine then, I'll see how he is tomorrow morning and if still the same I can pop into the vets when I'm out and about.:thumbup:


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Sounds normal behaviour to me, but then i have lazy dogs. 

When Phoenix was a pup, he would do this in his crate, it still takes ages to get him out of bed and he's 2.5 years now!

Pebbles is 7 months old now and although she is a morning person, she isnt a night time bunny, she refuses to get up and go for a wee after 9pm, as she has settled and comfy on the sofa


----------



## mrsimpson85 (Sep 13, 2011)

LolaBoo said:


> My lola is 10 1/2 months and omg she is one lazy ass in the morning, she will wake for a wee then plods into bedroom jumps on bed and goes back to sleep till 9/10am she deffo makes up for being lazy in morning during day tho
> As others have said if hes fine during day then hes probally not a morning dog


That sounds like 1 of mine, although mine quite a bit older, I think about 5, it's in my signature anyway.
She wakes me up every morning before 7, but as soon as it take her out, she decides she wants to go back home. I end up dragging her for the first 10 minutes of the walk.
The rest of the day she can't wait to go out, but she's definitely not a morning dog.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

As all the others have said, if he is otherwise fine, then he is probably a bit too comfy .

Kilo is the opposite - he is asleep now and that will probably be him until morning. My challenge is waking him up and getting him out for his last wee  ...but he is definitely a morning dog; bounces round like an absolute loon and can't wait to get going  !!


----------

